# I went to an assessment centre for a job



## QuietLabrador19 (Apr 13, 2016)

I had to travel to Richmond in London for it and travel on the tube a lot with all the big crowds. When I got there I was able to hold conversations with some of the other applicants and talk with someone as part of an ice breaker thing that they do. The first part was a group task where there was a scenario where a ship was sinking and you had to choose 5 to 7 people to save based on their personality, skills and belongings they had and I was able to contribute quite a bit even though I didn't take the leader role. After that we had to do a group presentation on the future of technology and we decided to talk about AI. I talked last and I managed to get my point across fairly well even though I had a bit of a blunder when I said "so, yeah" at the end but aside from that I don't think it was that bad. After that they actually took 3 people out and basically sent them home which kind of suprised me, leaving me and 7 other people to have individual interview. I had to wait around talking with the others for a while and I was the last person to be interviewed after nearly 3 hours of waiting. The interview went fairly well and I don't think I made any major mistakes. I did some psychometric tests and later got an email telling me I hadn't got the job. I joined a Whatsapp group with some of the other applicants and a lot of them said they had been offered jobs before I heard anything so I sort of expected that I was going to be rejected but I'm still proud of myself for being able to do it without freaking out or anything. 
One of the people assessing us did ask if I was alright at one point which probably wasn't a good sign but I think I did good despite that and it was a good experience, hopefully next time I'll actually get a job .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't worry about the leadership roles if you know you are not ready for them - that will come in time. You did the right thing in that area. One of these days, you will lead conversations.

It sounds like you did pretty well, though. Interviews are nerve-wracking for people who don't have SA.

That'll be something you discover the more you work on this - our SA becomes an asset because we know and are used to the nerves that others aren't and can't describe! When the going gets tough, SAers have the advantage!

:boogie :boogie :boogie - well done!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, that was alot of progress! I am very aroused by guys who end with so yeah. Seems like you have a good attitude and thoughts about what you're doing and that's the spirit lad!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

In my opinion it went pretty well. And don't be discouraged because you didn't get job now. You will next time. 
I always finish speaking with "so yeah..." too, or something very stupid and embarrassing.


----------

